# Wham-O Wheelie-Bar



## indycycling (Jan 6, 2023)

Great mail day!


----------



## ODDER (Jan 6, 2023)

Way cool!


----------



## indycycling (Jan 6, 2023)

ODDER said:


> Way cool!



Totally agree my friend, have wanted this accessory for many moons. Now to pick the lucky bike for installation tomorrow


----------



## Rollo (Jan 6, 2023)

... Can't wait for the "lucky bike" pics ...  😎  👍 ... Congrats! ...


----------



## Grey Ghost (Jan 7, 2023)

Clay wheels. Those were the days.
Can you imagine if they would have had urethane back then?


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 7, 2023)

I’d like to see a video of one of those being used when  actually doing wheelies.


----------



## indycycling (Jan 7, 2023)

GTs58 said:


> I’d like to see a video of one of those being used when  actually doing wheelies.



I've got one with a friend in Cali recently pulling wheelies on his 63 Stingray. I'll see if I can snag it off FB page and post it here


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jan 7, 2023)

GTs58 said:


> I’d like to see a video of one of those being used when  actually doing wheelies.


----------



## indycycling (Jan 7, 2023)

49autocycledeluxe said:


>



thanks, forgot this one was out there too originally


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 7, 2023)

indycycling said:


> thanks, forgot this one was out there too originally




Looks like a lot of fun! Are you going to test it out after the installation?  😉


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jan 7, 2023)

a buddy made this one several years back. pretty simple process using his hydraulic press, even had the sticker printed up.

I listed it on ebay for him but no takers at his asking price. LOTS watchers and questions though. more watchers than anything I ever listed


----------



## indycycling (Jan 7, 2023)

GTs58 said:


> Looks like a lot of fun! Are you going to test it out after the installation?  😉



All depends which bike I install it on.  Many of my Stingray bikes are not riders, either NOS parts, fragile original seats, or display only tires

I ride the crap out of my modern road bikes


----------



## indycycling (Jan 7, 2023)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> a buddy made this one several years back. pretty simple process using his hydraulic press, even had the sticker printed up.
> 
> I listed it on ebay for him but no takers at his asking price. LOTS watchers and questions though. more watchers than anything I ever listed
> 
> ...



Wow, he did a really nice job!  Is this still available?


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jan 7, 2023)

indycycling said:


> Wow, he did a really nice job!  Is this still available?



I think he just made a few then stopped making them.


----------



## 60sstuff (Jan 8, 2023)

Here is my 1966 NOS WHAM-O I have in my display cabinet. 
Super neat box art used for this vintage bicycle accessory.

Extra NOS in the bag gold lettered SUPER SURFER wheels.


----------



## indycycling (Jan 8, 2023)

60sstuff said:


> Here is my 1966 NOS WHAM-O I have in my display cabinet.
> Super neat box art used for this vintage bicycle accessory.
> 
> Extra NOS in the bag gold lettered SUPER SURFER wheels.
> ...



Thanks Chris! I'd saved these pics in my reference folder from you when you posted originally.

Thoughts on a couple differences I see with mine?  My wheels look identical, but don't say Super Surfer; my box is missing that great colorful art, believe it is removable, but my box also doesn't say Bicycle Accessory on it nor does my decal say it. My box says Pat Pending where yours says Bicycle Accessory. 

I think mine might be an early copy? 

What do you think Chris? thanks


----------



## 60sstuff (Jan 8, 2023)

Michael,
I would agree that yours is probably an earlier model.
Mine also says Pat. Pending in smaller letters.


----------



## AndyA (Jan 8, 2023)

Grey Ghost said:


> Clay wheels. Those were the days.
> Can you imagine if they would have had urethane back then?



Clay wheels... just like my skateboard. Remember that before that we had steel wheels.


----------



## ODDER (Jan 8, 2023)

Here’s a little copy of the box art I made a while back.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jan 8, 2023)

I wonder if any of those T shirts still exist?


----------



## Grey Ghost (Jan 8, 2023)

AndyA said:


> Clay wheels... just like my skateboard. Remember that before that we had steel wheels.



Yup, those were even worse than clay.


----------



## indycycling (Jan 8, 2023)

ODDER said:


> Here’s a little copy of the box art I made a while back.
> 
> View attachment 1765109



Cool!

with Pioneer RT-707 in the background


----------

